# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس php , asp  و html به صورت پاره وقت.

## anooshr

سلام به همه. 

شرکت رایان پردازندگان تواتر (وبسایت: http://raypar.ir)  در نظر دارد برای گسترش فعالیت خود اقدام به جذب نیرو به صورت پاره وقت بنماید. 

فعلا ۳ نفر پاره وقت را در نظر داریم. 

۱. یک نفر آشنا با برنامه نویسی php , mysql  و متد های موجود در این زبان (مثلا مد شی گرا یا MVC) 

۲. یک نفر آشنا با برنامه نویسی به زبان های مشتق از .Net خصوصا C#‎ و ASP

۳. یک نفر طراح وب مسلط به CSS, JS, HTML

کار به صورت مشارکت در پروژه‌های مشخص و well defined است. 

شرایط کلی:

۱. خانم باشد. 
۲. محل کار در تهران -- خ مطهری -- خ سلیمان خاطر است و کار صرفا در محل شرکت صورت می‌گیرد. 
۳. بیمه ندارد، هزینه‌ی بیمه پرداخت می‌شود.
۴. شرکت با کار دانشجویی مشکلی ندارد و ترجیح ما برای شروع دانشجویان فعال هستند. 

موارد مهم:

۱. آشنایی با لینوکس و LAMP اولویت دارد. 
۲. کلیه‌ی موارد مورد نیاز برای کار از قبیل سرور و فریم ورک و شرح پروژه و .... از طرف ما در اختیار قرار می‌گیرد. 
۳. نظر به اینکه تقریبا ۶۰ درصد پروژه های ما خارجی هستند آشنایی به زبان انگلیسی برای ما مهم است. 


متقاضیان لطفا رزومه‌ی کاری خود را (ترجیحا انگلیسی) به آدرس jobs@raypar.ir  ارسال کنند. 

با تشکر

----------


## anooshr

با توجه به مشکل ایمیل‌ها، اگر نیاز هست رزومه به خودم (anooshr__AT__gmail.com) ارسال شود. ممنون

----------


## farzadnsr

واسه آقایون  نیست؟؟؟

----------

